# Who likes survival!



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanted to start a topic where I could talk to fellow survivalists. I have seen every episode of survivorman and man vs wild and really enjoy watching them again even though I have seen them. I have made my own survival kit, was very pricey to put together. I love MORA knifes. Please let me know of survival experiences, favorite knifes, you survival kit, just anything related to survival.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Watched through all survivorman seasons, man vs wild seasons, ray mears survival, and a bit of dual survival. Still can't remember what to do in certain situation


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

HI, in the programmes they are teaching how to survive, i dont like to be in such of a situation, but love the outdoors and bushcraft.
Bushcraft skills are the same as the survival skills they use ind the shows only in bushcraft you enoy being outthere.

I like all scandinavian style knifes including mora.

I also carry a survival kit on walks, hikes and holidays.

the content is a bit like in THE SAS SURVIVAL GUIDE by John 'LOFTY' Wiseman wich i think is the best book and a must have for people who like "survival".



Aras said:


> Watched through all survivorman seasons, man vs wild seasons, ray mears survival, and a bit of dual survival. Still can't remember what to do in certain situation


If you like to learn those skills you will have to read the sas book or other survivalguides and practice a lot to make them your own, so when your outside on a walk try to see/find al sorts of rescources like water/shelter/food.

When you practice make sure you enoy yourself, see it as a hobby not as a necessity.

Greets


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I have the same survival book by John Wiseman! Read about the kit, some of the situations. I have a mora clipper, I've also tried to build a shelter in the forests. My brother tried to get fire with friction, but only succeeded with metal cap and a bow.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

About the fire by friction it depends what type of wood you use Alder tree on Alder seem good and willow on willow.Wood has to be dry.

The firebow method seem to work good when you start to spin (quite slow) with low pressure to make heat and 'sawdust' when it starts to smoke increase pressure and spin extremely fast, when the spinning and pressure are good then you should have a glowing ember, which you can use to start a fire.

Search youtube or the internet on how to make a firebow/drill with board.

Hope this helps

I've got knives from Mora, Enzo with homemade sheath an a few homemades


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I like outdoors and survival and those shows we're good! But not to rain on any parades lol but didn't one of those guys get caught for like sleeping in a hotel at night?


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

SlingshotTristin said:


> I like outdoors and survival and those shows we're good! But not to rain on any parades lol but didn't one of those guys get caught for like sleeping in a hotel at night?


Don't know if it's true but some people think.














But the shows are good to "teach" people.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like surviving.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Mora knives. I have a clipper and two craft lines and I've used them for everything from cutting 550 cord to chopping down reeds while duck hunting. Holds a great edge, cheap and strong.


----------

